# Roll Coal (intentional black sooty smoke from diesel vehicles)



## Tude

Got my first close up experience with this morning. Standing at a street corner with a few others and SOB goes by and let off a thick black cloud that engulfed us. Saw it the other day with an 18 wheeler went by and belched out a big cloud - and I thought wow something is wrong with his exhaust system. Wrong - turns out they do something to their exhaust system - can be inexpensive or they can buy stuff for it to intentionally - at will belch out the stuff. Guess the driver gets a kick out of it or something. Some of my bicycling friends have been complaining about this too. You experience any of this business? ::rage::


----------



## Kim Chee

Yes, I've seen this. It is a form of assclownery not unlike a whoopie cushion or some other gag.

Maybe it is a counter-environmental statement?

(Not sure about the 18 wheeler, poor maintainance or shitty driving can produce the effect without modification).


----------



## Traveler

"Fuck the environment, I wanna look cool!"

I see this fairly often in Texas.


----------



## Tude

Now this had to be real healthy!


----------



## DesertRat

That is an over-fuelling result. Too much fuel, not enough air in the mix. 

These days it's done intentionally. Otherwise, the engine is in serious need of maintenance.


----------



## Kim Chee

The long tunnels with smoking units don't come close to what happened to that guy.

With friends like that...


----------



## Anagor

Tude said:


> Saw it the other day with an 18 wheeler went by and belched out a big cloud - and I thought wow something is wrong with his exhaust system.


In that case I think you were right. Most probably an engine problem, though. Not a problem with the exhaust system.


Tude said:


> Wrong - turns out they do something to their exhaust system - can be inexpensive or they can buy stuff for it to intentionally - at will belch out the stuff. Guess the driver gets a kick out of it or something.


Some kind of silly protest against environment protection and the "green" movement. Read about it in a magazine here in Germany ...


----------



## Rover

Yeah, you see that crap in Alberta every once in a while, too.


----------



## hobotrucker

Just some informational feedback on this one: This is an engine process in big trucks that is done once to twice daily depending on the length of drive. Called Regeneration. It's an exhaust function that supposedly cleans out the system for preventative purposes. As a new trucker myself, this process involves really high temperatures and can be dangerous if the truck is sitting idle near any combustible objects. Keep that in mind if you ever camp out at a truck stop and you are near idling trucks that are close to vegetation or EVEN YOU! Cheers!


----------



## Kim Chee

Oh...I think I get it. These assclowns who make all that soot come out at the opportune moment are just regenerating? 
Hurr mutha fuckin' durrr.
I'm an idiot.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

It's like a sport to them or something:


----------



## LeftCoast

I see that shit all the time in Seattle/Tacoma. People are friggin idiots. And ultra destructive to the environment. I am guilty for having a 38 foot diesel bus, but I never go any harder than 3,000 RPMs. EVER. I really just can't wait to go WVO. 
I see this stuff ALL THE TIME. And the drivers typically do it just to look awesome [AT THE COST OF THE FRIGGIN OZONE].


----------



## Spooner

what about biodiesel....... would it still be mean?


----------

